
Storm Area 51: US Air Force Warns over Facebook Event - Copenjin
https://www.bbc.com/news/newsbeat-48989949
======
LinuxBender
Area 51 was moved some time ago, but the land is still federal property, still
has sensors and people will still be detained. That is a long way to travel to
be detained.

I watched the interview with Mr. Lazar and my BS detect went off continuously.
I believe that Joe should have also invited Brian Cox to co-interview Bob and
that likely would have preempted some of this.

------
apotatopot
No mention of Stanton Friedman, how sad.

